

The labia minora in soft porn and its social impact on Australia's women [NSFW] - DavidChouinard
http://vimeo.com/9924049

======
petercooper
When I saw this on hnfirehose, I thought.. great, spam. But after having a
look at the video, my eyes have been opened to a whole array of concepts I
hadn't thought about before. I doubt this will be good HN front page fare but
still, it was intriguing.

~~~
rudiger
Care to summarize, or at least provide an outline of the concepts? A lot of us
are at work...

~~~
nextparadigms
Because of soft porn censorship in magazines or TV, where the female genitals
have to look "nice and tidy" and not too "offensive" (they photoshop them),
now a lot of women in Australia are surgically removing the labia minora, and
many more feel ashamed with their bodies if they don't do that.

